# cjc-1295 & ghrp-6 on diet?



## frankie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

hi all,

im on a ckd keto diet with 36 hour carb up on the weekend & cruising on 250mg test per week at the moment.

would it be ok to run cjc & ghrp on a keto?

i was going to run 4ius of hyge per day through out diet but fancy giving cjc & ghrp a go with maybe a gh blast,what do you think?

many thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cant see it doing any harm mate


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I'd consider swapping GHRP-6 for GHRP-2 if I was dieting, just to avoid the hunger associated with 6.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Excellent fat burning properties at a reasonable enough dose and I find that the added fullness (water weight) from the peptides helps combat the small (flat) feeling on a keto


----------



## frankie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for all your replys!

if i were to do a gh blast like scott posted do you think i would be better of adding moderate carbs(i dont do well on too many carbs)& upping the protein for the time on the blast,then go back on the keto with the cjc & ghrp?

or stay with the keto throughout?

thanks


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ghrp2 or Ipamorelin will be better then Ghrp6 during dieting from my experience.


----------

